
Card Games Classified by Mechanism - grimgrin
https://www.pagat.com/class/
======
grimgrin
I think this is a neat way to discover new card games

pagat.com in general is a treasure worth exploring, but I love this
classification index. Personally I love shedding/climbing games more than most
other styles

Haggis is a newer addition to the climbing/shedding category (tho it is 10
years old now), uniquely filling a slot for a good 2 player version (went to
market to add a 5th suit giving you access to the 3 player variant)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haggis_(card_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haggis_\(card_game\))

